# Suffix: -(y)en / -(y)an



## FlyingBird

nefret etmek=to hate

but how would you say 'hater'? nefret eden?

kazanmak=to win
so i remove suffix 'mak' and add 'an' and it becomes 'kazanan' which mean 'winner'?

sevmek=to love
seven=?

koşmak=to run
koşan=?

gitmek=to go
giden=?

yaşamak=to live
yaşayan=?

anlamak=to understand
anlayan=?


so what would those mean?

someone can explain it please?

şimdiden çok teşekkürler


----------



## ancalimon

*-an -en suffix add the meaning of "the one that ..." to verbs.*

There are a couple of ways for the thing you are asking.

If we are talking about a runner animal.
runner : koşar

If we are talking about a runner who's profession is to run.
runner : koşucu


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> *-an -en suffix add the meaning of "the one that ..." to verbs.*
> 
> There are a couple of ways for the thing you are asking.
> 
> If we are talking about a runner animal.
> runner : koşar
> 
> If we are talking about a runner who's profession is to run.
> runner : koşucu


so what would 'yaşayan' or 'anlayan' mean?

yaşayan=the one who lives?
anlayan=the one who understand?

don't get it


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> so what would 'yaşayan' or 'anlayan' mean?
> 
> yaşayan=the one who lives?
> anlayan=the one who understand?
> 
> don't get it



Yes


----------



## ancalimon

Yes.

yaşayan means "the one that lives"

anlayan means "the one that understands"

-an suffix sounds almost the same as how we pronounce English number "one" and it also gives the verb it's added to the meaning of "the one that xxx".


----------



## FlyingBird

Türkiye'deki yaşayan insanlar çok dostça = Humans that live in Turkey are very friendly

beni seven insanlar = humans (the one) that loves me.

Beni tek anlayan sensin = you are the only one that understand me.


Are those sentences correct, if i understood good?


----------



## FlyingBird

how would you say 'hater / the one that hate'?

Nefret eden?

Some more sentences as examples would be very welcome if you can, i would understand much more.

çok teşekkürler


----------



## ancalimon

We may say "hater : nefret eden", but for that we should have a specific word (that's almost always the case): "kinci".

"nefret eden" is a general word meaning "the one that hates".

----

Your sentences above are almost correct (except the English translations)

Türkiye'de yaşayan insanlar çok arkadaşça = People that live in Turkey are very friendly

Beni seven insanlar = People that love me.

Beni tek anlayan sensin = The only one that understand me is you.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> We may say "hater : nefret eden", but for that we should have a specific word (that's almost always the case): "kinci".
> 
> "nefret eden" is a general word meaning "the one that hates".
> 
> ----
> 
> Your sentences above are almost correct (except the English translations)
> 
> Türkiye'de yaşayan insanlar çok arkadaşça = People that live in Turkey are very friendly
> 
> Beni seven insanlar = People that love me.
> 
> Beni tek anlayan sensin = The only one that understand me is you.


Thanks, i am glad to hear that my sentences are correct, i don't even care for english translation as long as i can understand turkish text


----------

